# the most pointless army



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

just out of curiosityive decided to take this poll.
obviosly some armys are out to do one specific thing for example chaos destroy the imperium and take over reality. but who is the most pointless thats what i really want to know


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tau. They're fighting an unwinable fight for non-specific vague reasons.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

im voting nids because they just want to eat everything


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

None are pointless, that's like saying "Who's the most pointless human on Earth?" You can't choose because each is important in its own way.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Dark eldar, because they really are pointless in every way shape and form, fluff, rules, models everything


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Having to agree with Dark Eldar. They have a capital city and a few lesser city/outposts, and launch a few slave raids against sparsely defended locations sprinkled lightly throughout the galaxy. They're just a fragmented remnant, and have little to no real, weighty, tangible affect upon the galaxy as a whole.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Having to agree with Dark Eldar. They have a capital city and a few lesser city/outposts, and launch a few slave raids against sparsely defended locations sprinkled lightly throughout the galaxy. On the whole, they're just a fragmented remnant, and have little to no real, weighty, tangible affect upon the galaxy as a whole.


I think that's more touching on the realm of least influential, rather than pointless.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I think you'll find Dark Eldar to be increadibly pointy. I mean this guy has spikes everywhere:grin:









For me its a toss up between Whichunters, Deamonhunters and Deamons.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

Some Chaos Space Marines fight against all other races because they believe fighting for the corpse god will only make humanity be destroyed by other races. They believe the dark chaos gods will strengthen/protect them and they will win the war against all others to save the human race.

What is the point of serving a leader who cannot lead?

Also, i guess Dark Eldar are the CSM versions of Eldar, but still they seem purposeless as they refuse to give up their ways that created slaanesh in the first place rather than fighting for the survival of their race.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Spess Muhreens!!
Because it's pointless they get 5 codices in each edition....
More seriously though I think it needs to be clarified in which way you mean pointless. The goals of the race, their influence in the overall story, their own fluff or in TT playstyle. Considering the current vagueness on the question all races are equally pointless.
But I might end up saying Tau. In my opinion, their role in any of above aspects is pretty minor.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'd say Chaos Daemons. It just seems like they should be part of Chaos Space Marines and leave it at that. The dark eldar are high up there, too. I really like them, but they don't seem to _do_ anything.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Tau. Their only point is to make money in the Japanese market. I think we could have done without them.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd say Grey Knights, if their isn't a Demon on the battlefield whats the point. They are such a small specifically targeted force I don't know why they got a full codex. They coulda been like the LotD, an elite allied add-on to any imperial force. Not saying they aren't Awesome and have some kick ass minis but a whole army of 'um fighting anything but a whole army of Demons is kinda ridiculous.
Just my opinions.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> I'd say Grey Knights, if their isn't a Demon on the battlefield whats the point. They are such a small specifically targeted force I don't know why they got a full codex. They coulda been like the LotD, an elite allied add-on to any imperial force. Not saying they aren't Awesome and have some kick ass minis but a whole army of 'um fighting anything but a whole army of Demons is kinda ridiculous.
> Just my opinions.


Well, that's just why the Daemonhunter codex contains an entry explaining why they would fight any non-daemon army in the game. :wink:


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> I'd say Chaos Daemons. It just seems like they should be part of Chaos Space Marines and leave it at that. The dark eldar are high up there, too. I really like them, but they don't seem to _do_ anything.


Most CSM are normally undivided/renegade or pirates and don't wish to risk the result of a battle with the randomness of chaos daemons, plus they are a bitch to summon.

You can expect to see daemons in a chaos god cult army or a highly chaos religious army like word bearers.

So them being apart from CSM allows them to have greater amount of units and uniqueness. 

Read the first chapter of Grey Knights Omnibus to see how hard it is to actually materialize a legion of daemons and a daemon prince. They practically had to slaughter, torture, defile the whole planets population to tzeentch. (have not read more then that *no spoilers*)


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

BiOHaTe said:


> Most CSM are normally undivided/renegade or pirates and don't wish to risk the result of a battle with the randomness of chaos daemons, plus they are a bitch to summon.
> 
> You can expect to see daemons in a chaos god cult army or a highly chaos religious army like word bearers.
> 
> ...


If it's so difficult for a legion of daemons to materialize, isn't it a little unlikely that a legion will ever be able to manifest on its own? There aren't a whole lot of places in the galaxy where daemons can slip through, are there?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It all depends upon what is being summoned. Lesser daemons, such as blood letters, are relatively easy to summon given the proper knowledge and abilities. Greater daemons on the other hand are extremely difficult to summon and the more powerful the daemon the more difficult it is to summon it. Also, many greater daemons require a special set of requirements to be met in order for them to manifest such as the location of the summoning, the host that is to be used, and the time during which the summoning is preformed.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I say Space wolves ... nothing like a couple of angry drunken guys with littleman syndrome hyped up on drugs that like to fight. Just cause you swallow a cup of wolf spunk now all of the sudden you can create cracks in the earth? WTF?:laugh:


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> It all depends upon what is being summoned. Lesser daemons, such as blood letters, are relatively easy to summon given the proper knowledge and abilities. Greater daemons on the other hand are extremely difficult to summon and the more powerful the daemon the more difficult it is to summon it. Also, many greater daemons require a special set of requirements to be met in order for them to manifest such as the location of the summoning, the host that is to be used, and the time during which the summoning is preformed.


If daemons have to be summoned anyway, then, wouldn't it just make more sense for them to be part of the CSM? I understand it from a gameplay perspective given that it allows more uniqueness and unit variety, but from a fluff standpoint? Not so much.


----------



## BiOHaTe (Nov 19, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> If daemons have to be summoned anyway, then, wouldn't it just make more sense for them to be part of the CSM? I understand it from a gameplay perspective given that it allows more uniqueness and unit variety, but from a fluff standpoint? Not so much.


Yeah but then everyone will be whining that CSM have twice the amount of unit options than other races.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Orks. They fight because they like fighting. That would seem to be a little futile.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> Orks. They fight because they like fighting. That would seem to be a little futile.


ah, but its the best kind of futility!

Daemons, get back in the warp, bitches!


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm going with tau, cos well "the greater good" sounds wussy next to nearly all other warcries. or DE cos they do nothing and even though the guys look cool, what is with their vehicles?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Tau. Their only point is to make money in the Japanese market. I think we could have done without them.


its fun when people are wrong, 40k was popular enough as it could be in Japan, Tau was just GW's effort to add another race, and then getting kicked in the teeth by everyone because they weren't SPESS MAHREENS!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> its fun when people are wrong, 40k was popular enough as it could be in Japan, Tau was just GW's effort to add another race, and then getting kicked in the teeth by everyone because they weren't SPESS MAHREENS!


Pfft, Im sick of races that wear 3 tons of armour, and have super duper advanced weapons. The kroot should have been the new army, not the tau. I mean seriously they're basically just the Predator, what's cooler than that?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Dark Eldar for reasons already stated! Never liked their race (regular Eldar is ok though), their culture, their fluff is confusing and I dont like the models.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Dark Eldar are cool. They're pirates! And pirates are fun!
And any race whose codex is 12-year-old, rather small and, to top it off, is written by Gavin Thorpe and Jervis Johnson quickly becomes redundant.

It's not because DE aren't cool they're unpopular, its because they are not Spess Muhreens so GW don't WANT to make them cool.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Dark Eldar are cool. They're pirates! And pirates are fun!
> It's not because DE aren't cool they're unpopular, its because they are not Spess Muhreens so GW don't WANT to make them cool.


no it really is because they just suck, you want pirates think rogue traders, pirates don't go around taking prisoners just to flay them alive and chain them from the bow of there ships for the crows to feed on.

there codex adds nothing to the game, nothing to the fluff and there models add nothing to the range, I'd rather see squats.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> no it really is because they just suck, you want pirates think rogue traders, pirates don't go around taking prisoners just to flay them alive and chain them from the bow of there ships for the crows to feed on.
> 
> there codex adds nothing to the game, nothing to the fluff and there models add nothing to the range, I'd rather see squats.


I disagree. As I said, their fluff is sucky because GW don't want to make it more impactful. They could easily have a bigger role fluffwise if GW would just write SOMETHING. But they haven't. So yeah they are rather pointless in the fluff.
And saying their codex adds nothing to the game is without a doubt incorrect. They have their own unique playstyle and is as such not pointless gamingwise.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Tau for me, just pure pointlessness (if that is even a word)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Pfft, Im sick of races that wear 3 tons of armour, and have super duper advanced weapons. The kroot should have been the new army, not the tau. I mean seriously they're basically just the Predator, what's cooler than that?


If Kroot were Predators I would:

- Collect Tau
- Create perverted Tau neko/yaoi 
- Purposely buy Kroot, dress up as a USCMC Colonial Marine and crush them, laughing manically whilst performing said action.
- Dress Kroot as Pirates ( Do _NOT_ ask why...)
- Laugh as Spess Muhreens are slaughtered One by One, then add some None-crushed Catchans into the fray, trying to re-enact Predator, to the sound track of Platoon.
- Complain to GW, demand why Robin Crudace wrote the new Tau codex, before saying several prayers of devotion to the God-Emperor (Phill Kelly)

* I haven`t had my random-outburst day (nor medication) so apologies.

EDIT- I hate Orks. Fucking up Black Library since M.37


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd say Necrons. They just sit on their world, wait for something to wake them up, kill everything on the planet (usually) and go to sleep. On the rare occurence that they leave a planet to fill out their ultimate goal of killing everything, there is a combined effort which sees them put to sleep or destroyed.

POINTLESS if you just left their worlds alone they would never do ANYTHING and their point is, what? TO KILL EVERYTHING very original, and the driving force behind this? WE WANT TO KILL EVERYTHING because EVERYTHING NEEDS T0 DIE because...why, exactly? They are just metal zombies...


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

bobss said:


> If Kroot were Predators I would:
> 
> - Collect Tau
> - Create perverted Tau neko/yaoi
> ...


Kroot pirates you say? I may have to make some of those for my army. *wanders over to bits box*...

I voted for DE because atm they aren't really that much of a real force in the 40k universe and normal eldar just seem to be cooler to me.

Yes, a kroot player did just complain about another race not being influential enough.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I commented in this thread earlier and said orks. I feel like that was wrong. The term 'pointless' might be the problem. All of the races contribute to the game we play. Variety is more important than anything else otherwise it will turn into marine vs marine battles all the time. I might not personally like eldar or kroot or tau or black templars, but that doesn't mean that a game against them is automatically bad,it may even be better.


----------



## imntdead (Apr 21, 2008)

Well lets see fluff wise no army is pointless; but you can't look at by strictly a gaming means cause then each army fulfills its purpose as battleforce anyways. So I would have to consider a combination of the two.

As for daemons there are many worlds which are infested with daemons outside the Eye of Terror and there are many reasons for that. Such as warpstorms, planet wide plague, massacre, too many psykers in one place, one dangerous psyker in one place, unknown spacial anomaly, mass of of non CSM cultists and mutants worshiping the gods and then there is simply the unexplainable which can be identified as wrong place at the wrong time. Chaos Daemons and Chaos Space Marines need to be separated cause no matter what you say they are two different army's that are not dependent on each other and serve many purposes.

Daemon Hunters are meant to fight daemons so that doesn't make them pointless because they have a Daemon Codex to go against; but fluff wise you know the Grey Knights have got to be working some serious overtime.

Considering that many in the Imperium know nothing about the Dark Eldar and yet they fear them doesn't make them pointless in my opinion; but they are most definitely lacking when it comes to their ancient codex.

Eldar still surviving and manipulating everything so they're not pointless, both in fluff and game.

Without the Imperial Guard there wouldn't even be an Imperium. They have to be the most common force in the galaxy, to bad they are not the most common force in the gaming world.

Necrons are just an ancient terrifying reminder from an age before man traveled the stars and can be an annoying menace on the game table, that's
not pointless.

Orks are the never ending comic relief in both fluff and on the game table. 

Space Wolves are Space Marines as far as I'm concerned so I don't see why they are separated in the choices and we all now the poster boys of GW have a purpose.

Tau are lucky bastards who are taking advantage of the current state of the Galaxy. They are only just over 5,000 years old and they have the technology to compete with all the other races of the galaxy, I don't care what anyone says that's impressive and serves a great purpose.

Tyranids consume all natural resources just like humans; but they're better at it and because they continue to evolve we get a very interesting animal like units on the game table.

Witch Hunters maybe powerful in fluff; but they are almost virtually pointless when it comes to combining that with the game table. If they didn't have that section that allowed players to adopt heretical forces or explained why they might be fighting certain factions they would be pointless. Now if they made a Traitor Codex that wasn't chaos only to give the Witch Hunters a more meaningful role in the gaming world then I wouldn't have picked them.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Pfft, Im sick of races that wear 3 tons of armour, and have super duper advanced weapons. The kroot should have been the new army, not the tau. I mean seriously they're basically just the Predator, what's cooler than that?


What do you expect, it's 38,000 years in the future. If you don't like technology there is always Warhammer. Not trying to be like gtfo, just saying. 

I like the tau because it adds more variation to the armored vehicles in the game. You pretty much have the Imperium's armor, and Eldar armor. Everything else is either a variation of those, some ramshackled pile of metal or a floating pyramid. 

Tanks and big guns are cool, so anything that brings more to the table is also cool.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

K3k3000 said:


> If it's so difficult for a legion of daemons to materialize, isn't it a little unlikely that a legion will ever be able to manifest on its own? There aren't a whole lot of places in the galaxy where daemons can slip through, are there?


They are many occurences and places which can bring forth a Daemonic Incursion.

Naturally there are areas of the Galaxy where the 'veil' between Material & Immaterial is thin, making it relatively easy for Daemons to manifest in those places.

Warp Storms generally seem to be a common occurence (and can be created by powerful individuals, Eg Chaos Gods. Also the Emperor & Magnus are implied to have created Warp Storms) - and Daemons can generally freely travel through using the Warp Storm as a conduit.

A powerful psyker can inadvertently summon Daemons. 

Generally anywhere in the Material Realm where there is a place/individual strongly connected to the warp, Daemons can manifest.



K3k3000 said:


> If daemons have to be summoned anyway, then, wouldn't it just make more sense for them to be part of the CSM? I understand it from a gameplay perspective given that it allows more uniqueness and unit variety, but from a fluff standpoint? Not so much.


Chaos Astartes are so far removed from Chaos Daemons that it easily warrants two seperate army lists. They both have completly different purposes, goals, units, and are generally completly different.

Chaos Astartes are just Space Marines with spikes and a few extra abilities/units. The only parallel they have with Daemons is that some follow the same Gods. Chaos Astartes actually have much more in common with Imperial Astartes than they do with Daemons.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

A powerful psyker and a location where the veil is thin are not sufficient to attract greater daemons, special ceremonies and sacrifices must be preformed. On the other, hand I don't believe much is required to summon lesser daemons .


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> A powerful psyker and a location where the veil is thin are not sufficient to attract greater daemons, special ceremonies and sacrifices must be preformed. On the other, hand I don't believe much is required to summon lesser daemons .


It is sufficient if it involves a complete breakdown of the 'veil'. Greater Daemons and other powerful Warp Entities do not solely require mortal support (Sacrifices, Rituals etc) to manifest, they can manifest freely via Warp Rifts.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It is sufficient if it involves a complete breakdown of the 'veil'. Greater Daemons and other powerful Warp Entities do not solely require mortal support (Sacrifices, Rituals etc) to manifest, they can manifest freely via Warp Rifts.


Don't total veil breakdowns usually involve the direct involvement of the chaos gods.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Don't total veil breakdowns usually involve the direct involvement of the chaos gods.


Nope not at all. They can do, but certainly not always. Warp Rifts can simply occur naturally, or be the result of a powerful untrained/unprotected Psyker, possession etc.

That being said though, it is within the Chaos Gods' power to force Warp Rifts yes.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I really do with 40k didn't contradict itself so damn much.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i don't agree with Dark Eldar being the most pointless, as at the moment fluff about them is limited, codex wise, they have there own place in the 40k universe, as do the other races


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> They are many occurences and places which can bring forth a Daemonic Incursion.
> 
> Naturally there are areas of the Galaxy where the 'veil' between Material & Immaterial is thin, making it relatively easy for Daemons to manifest in those places.
> 
> ...


Blaah. And I had a pretty good argument going there, too . Ah well. Thanks for the correction and information .


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Dark Eldar, I haven't heard anything about the Coke snorting, kinky costume wearing elves.

They are most definatley the most pointless.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Hmm.. All the races seem to have a definite purpose in this game if not then to explain past history or keep up a doomed feeling to the universe if there fluff isnt sufficient enought. examples: Necrons, Tyranid, and Dark Eldar.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was going to vote but then like some others, decided that every race has its place and the 40k universe would be one big chunk smaller without one of them; and we wouldn't want that now would we?


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

i think witch hunters cause there human that are good against what....phycrs. pretty point less what they can do my space marines can do with a bolt pistol.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

The dark eldar are not pointless, they are excelent target practise they move real fast and they keep on your toes.
but the tau are worthless, as they really arn't major players and they lack warp travel.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 16, 2009)

None are pointless, they are unique in their own ways and I personally wouldn't want to see any of the current armies removed. If I have to pick one though it would have to be Chaos Daemon's. Seriously who the fffff?


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dark Eldar for sure. They're like the only race that has no specific end goal except being pirates and all around irritants to major population centers


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I vote space wolves. YET ANOTHER sub-army of sm. Sure they have fans and mayb be better than some other sub-armies, but only they were listed. Actualy op could have changed "space wolf" selection into "sm subcodices". 

Dark eldar? They may be "pointless" but not any less than daemon hunters and witch hunters. Coz DE are my second fav army in 40k - eat my shorts


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I would say Tau. Fricken random ass race and army.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Im surprised people said DE. Theres a reason why they are an army. They are the result of the chaos god slaanesh being born and pretty much the reason why the eldar aren't the supreme power of the galaxy anymore. Big part of the warhammer world. by the way no bias, infact i totally dislike the DE

"Dark Eldar for sure. They're like the only race that has no specific end goal except being pirates and all around irritants to major population centers"

- not true they seem to have a goal to collect as many souls to satisfy "The Thirst." Which is basically almost like a curse that beheld the eldar that were to close to the birth of slaanesh.


----------



## -=Lazuli=- (Jan 16, 2010)

Inquisition, trying to understand Chaos or Aliens is bad right?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i feel like posting what i already posted in this thread


----------

